# Dilute, dom. opal, faded, blue barless - new for me!



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

This is a first for me. Just wanted to share a pic of this squeaker. Is anyone else playing with this combination?


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

what is the colors of his parents?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Gorgeous!!! I have a similar that has red bars, he looks sliver on silver with red bars male.His parents were dad blue bar sooty from grizzle parents and mom pure white. They have also thrown red grizzle male and regular grizzle whites, but I LOVE the male silver I have.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Hard to tell from the photo but possibly "Lavender" (ash red + spread). These will often show some reddish bars esp. after the adult molt, but are often like this as juveniles like this bird.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Spread Ash*

It looks like a typical spreadash. I have one exactly like it that will be coming off the nest soon.

It came out of a ash red bar cock bird and a spread brown hen.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice tmass , Intrested to see it after the moult .


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

APF_LOFT said:


> what is the colors of his parents?


The father is opal blue bar, split for dilute and barless, and the mother is faded dilute brown barless. 

Update: The youngster is not dilute as I initially thought. It has begun to moult in reddish feathers on its frontal, which would be yellowish if it were dilute. It's just the opal and faded combo washing out the color. I think the mother is also smokey, so it may also be assisting in the softer color expression. I only own one ash red bird, since December, and it has never had contact with the hen so ash red is not possible, although I think the youngster may mimic ash red as an adult.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

dublin boy said:


> Very nice tmass , Intrested to see it after the moult .


Here he is all grown up. He's combo of dom. opal, faded and barless (also het. brown).


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Well that is something and thank you for coming back and posting this. What a beautiful bird!!!! Have you raised others this year from the same parents?


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice , Thanks for the update pic tmass .


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Woodnative said:


> Well that is something and thank you for coming back and posting this. What a beautiful bird!!!! Have you raised others this year from the same parents?


I've raised opal blue bars and barless, blue barless, faded blue bar and barless, but no others like this guy and no dilutes despite the fact that the cock carries dilute. I've concluded that the mom is probably not dilute as originally posted. She's probably just faded brown barless. Without any pattern to express the reddish color on her wings that is typical of faded brown, along with the pink eye color that is associated with both, I thought she was dilute brown.


----------



## ancient homer (Jul 21, 2015)

gorgeous bird!!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

tmaas said:


> Here he is all grown up. He's combo of dom. opal, faded and barless (also het. brown).


I want your bird


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Beautiful bird!


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments folks. He's mated to a blue barless and has a faded or dilute bown barless daughter along with a blue barless ? . I'm still hopeful that his mom is dilute and he produces some dilute daughters.


----------



## Melanielynn4 (Aug 21, 2015)

Gorgeous Bird! I love that you came back and updated with a new picture.


----------



## ArcherPigeons (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice - most important question, how does he fly?


----------

